# Is lunarpages legit?



## GetOutOfBox (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm thinking of hosting my website with Lunarpages, yes I know you can host it on your computer, but my computer is slow, my connection is slow and I have an upload cap which I pretty much completely use for my personal FTP server. I've been hearing good things about Lunarpages, they have tons of scripts apparently, but I'm not sure if all these reviews are fake. It's really creepy, because some of these big hosts put up websites dedicated to rating other servers and then rate themselves high, or reviews with 5/5 stars for everything. I just read that some hosts will do these things to gain customers. Also, I read that the webhosts that offer "Unlimited Bandwidth" and "Unlimited Web Space" are generally scams. I don't need unlimited anything, my website is about 10 MB which probably won't surpass 50 MB, I'd just like to know if they're a good host. Thanks in advance!


----------



## webgoods (May 21, 2009)

I haven't seen anything terrible about them, however I haven't ever used them personally.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

They look legit.


----------

